# Foliar vs granular nitrogen



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

I seeded my lawn from scratch last year and followed @g-man cool season reno guide. I've been using 0.25lb/N in the form of Urea foliar apps weekly since (obvs not over winter). My soil test shows i need to get some potassium down (i didnt put any down last season) so i'm considering either SOP or a nitrogen and potassium pre-mixed granular fert (unsure on NPK ratio, a different question).

I guess my question is, are there pros/cons (apart from time and money) to having my nitrogen come from a pre-mixed granular fert vs weekly foliar apps?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Is it phosphorous or potassium you're low on? Phosphate is the middle number and Potassium the last. As for the application method, the biggest differentiator I see is how much & often you apply one vs the other. Granular, esp on larger yards, is a more efficient way of distributing nitrogen - even more so if you incorporate SRN to extend the release time. But there's a level of precision, control, flexibility (and fun?) that liquids offers that granulars don't. In the end it's really as simple as whether you put out a food bowl for your pet to eat out of for the entire week, or spoon feed it only a days' portion.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

corneliani said:


> Is it phosphorous or potassium you're low on? Phosphate is the middle number and Potassium the last.


Sorry, potassium, have edited the first message!



corneliani said:


> As for the application method, the biggest differentiator I see is how much & often you apply one vs the other. Granular, esp on larger yards, is a more efficient way of distributing nitrogen - even more so if you incorporate SRN to extend the release time. But there's a level of precision, control, flexibility (and fun?) that liquids offers that granulars don't. In the end it's really as simple as whether you put out a food bowl for your pet to eat out of for the entire week, or spoon feed it only a days' portion.


Okay, thanks, that's what i keep reading, it just seems more and more people seem to be shifting to a granual nitrogen as a base, then topping up as and when with foliar. Maybe to even out the spikes of pure foliar


----------

